# oh du Göttliche



## Froschel (3. Dezember 2002)

da das Wochenende schon wieder kurz vor der Tür steht, ist die Zeit gekommen sich erneut darüber im Klaren zu werden ,in welchen gefielden man sich seiner körperlichen Ertüchtigung hingibt. Es ist ja schon jedem hinlänglich bekannt ,das der Sonntag, der Tag der Kalmit ist (die Göttliche). Hierfür werden tüchtige Gesellen gesucht die es schaffen ständig auf Wegen <2m zu fahren und den Wanderern im Slalon auszuweichen.Natürlich mit angeschaltetem Grüßmodus
Start VHB
Also, seid nicht so scheu wie junge Rehe
gruß BB


----------



## Wooly (3. Dezember 2002)

bin noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich kann, aber würde mich auf jeden Fall schon einmal vormerken ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (3. Dezember 2002)

im prinzip hab ich zeit ... und vor allem lust 

hätte sogar nen tourvorschlag .. so grob:

albtal - dobel - dann entweder teufelsmühle oder schwanner warte?

aber nur wenn ich meine neuen reifen bis dahin bekomme ... auf meinen sch.... fast fred fahr ich keinen mm mehr 

gruss
Engel


----------



## Froschel (3. Dezember 2002)

@Engel:
ich zitiere:


> Es ist ja schon jedem hinlänglich bekannt ,das der Sonntag, der Tag der Kalmit ist


soll heißen Kalmit-Gegend in der Pfalz bei Edenkoben.
da du dich jetzt schon als ZeitundLusthabender geoutet hast bist du quasi schon verplichtet. 
Kannst auch wenn du willst mit deinem schnellen Fred dort Fahren.Ist wirklich tolle Gegend .
gruß BB


----------



## bluesky (3. Dezember 2002)

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil ... leider hab ich derzeit aber kein auto in welches ich mein bike verpacken kann ;( 

gruss
Engel


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Dezember 2002)

Hey, ich werde ja richtig neidisch - ihr organisiert hier eine geile Tour nach der anderen und mein doofes Rad steht immer noch in der Werkstatt rum (bald sind's 8 Wochen).

Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß. Übrigens: wenns mal wieder in die Pfalz gehen sollte und ich in diesem Jahrzehnt nochmal mein Rad wiedersehe, kann ich geren jemanden im Auto mitnehmen.

Grüße
Schwarzspecht


----------



## Froschel (4. Dezember 2002)

@Engel:
hab so`nen popelGolf, ich denk irgendwie wird man da auch noch ein 2.Rad reinquetschen können. Und wenn dann alles gut läuft schaffen wir`s dann auch noch in die Pfalz ,ohne dass mir die Maschine schlappmacht

@schwarzspecht:
ein guter Bikeladen leiht dir auch mal ein Rad für wenig Knete.Und erst recht wenn sie sich ewigkeiten Zeit lassen so wie bei dir. Also keine Ausreden .Ausleihen ,mitkommen!


----------



## Froschel (4. Dezember 2002)

@Fez:
bist du jetzt schon vollkommen unter der Fuchtel deiner Frauen??


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. Dezember 2002)

@ Bernhard
Klar, hast recht! Hab ich auch gleich angefordert und siehe da - s'Rädle ist fertig ...

Aber: am Sonntag muß ich um spätestens 15:30 zuhause sein - würden wir das mit "Bernhard-Pfalz-Bike-Tours" schaffen? Oder soll ich mir ein Tourchen hier suchen?

Und: beim Thema "Frauen und Fuchtel" wäre ich vorsichtig - wenn man Familie hat, ist es nicht immer selbstverständlich, das ganze Wochenende auf dem Rad zu sitzen ...

Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## Froschel (4. Dezember 2002)

@schwarzspecht:
naja 15.30 würde dann wohl etwas in Steß ausarten.Soll ja noch Zeit für ein Weizenradler und so zwischendrin sein.Bin nämlich auch kein Frühstartman. Vielleicht ja beim nächstenmal.
gruß BB


----------



## Froschel (4. Dezember 2002)

ähm...räusper...meinte natürlich Streß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (4. Dezember 2002)

so denn also,

Hiermit melde ich 1x Mann und 1x Hund fest an, und in meine A-Klasse gehen bei rausgebauten Sitzen auch so 2-3 Räder rein.

Milamber, was los. Mitgefahren aber hurtig !!!

Fezbub: soweit ich weiß ist der Besitze unseres inoffiziellen Northern Lights Reisemobils und Fahrradtransporters auf einer Geschäftsreise, kommt aber Mitte der Woche zurück, sprich jetzt irgendwann. Und dann hurtig gemeldet mein Freund, diesmal bekommst du auch deine Leberknödel, versprochen !!!!


----------



## Wooly (4. Dezember 2002)

und wer es nicht glaubt, das uns die Götter huldigen, der lese es hier:

http://www.Suedwest-Wetter.de/wetterprognose.html

         !!!!!!!!!   DER SONNTAG WIRD SONNIG !!!!!!!!


----------



## Froschel (4. Dezember 2002)

Hi Marcus, Herr der Knöpf,
wie wärs mit :
1. Treffpunkt ManMobilia K` he
2. 11.00 Uhr
3. mit Kamera 
4. und bleistift 
?


----------



## Wooly (4. Dezember 2002)

11 Uhr wäre vollkommen ok, Kamera bringe ich mit, Dokumentationshilfen ebenfalls, ich hoffe wir fahren nicht alleine ....

... HUHUHUHU WO SEIT UHR ????????????????????? ...


----------



## Wooly (4. Dezember 2002)

ähhh IHR ;-))


----------



## nkwd (4. Dezember 2002)

ich muss mal gucken, ob ich das mit So einrichten kann! 
weiß noch net so ganz, ob sich bei mir die Tour reinquetschen läßt....
wenn ich Zeit hab, hätte ich aber auch ein kleines Transportproblem. *umSitz-undBikeplatzbettel*

wär auch nett, wenn man bissel mehr über die Tour erfahren würde. Länge, Höhenmeter, "Fahrplan" usw........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (4. Dezember 2002)

was die Planung angeht, muß Bernhard antworten, aber in der Pfalz kommt ja eh immer alles anders, und ein wenig kreative Routenplanung gehört traditionsgemäß dazu, sonst schmeckt der Schwartenmagen nicht ..brabbel ...

um mal eine kleine Aufstellung zu machen, ich bekomme bei mir 3x Bike & 1x Hund hinein, hätte also noch 2 Bikeplätze und 1x Sitzplatz anzubieten.


----------



## Froschel (5. Dezember 2002)

mit der Routenplanung siehts folgendermaßen aus:
wie Marcus schon sagte gehört ein gehöriges Maß an Kreativität und Improvisationsvermögen dazu.Dies  ist um so einfacher je mehr Weizenradler man zu seinen Genusse sich verabreicht hat. Der letztere Punkt trägt auch maßgeblich zur Länge dieser Tour bei.
S.b.S(Spaß bei Seite) ,wir peilen so den Richtwert von 40km (ca.4h), 1500Hm ,2 Weizenradler, 1 Erbsensuppe. Zur Auswahl stehen Weizen verbleit ,Leberknödel (falls die der FEZ nicht alle schon gegessen hat) und Schwartenmagen.

Übrigens is der Armin aus MA wahrscheinlich auch dabei.
CU
gruß BB


----------



## Cook (5. Dezember 2002)

eurer Verabredungen fällt mir bei der Pfalz-Ausfahrt auf:
1500hm  das ist ein Wort!
Würd' ich momentan wahrscheinlich nicht packen.

Obwohl...mit Weizen-Bohnen-Doping 

Viel Spaß und stellt die Bilder wieder ins Forum.


----------



## Cook (5. Dezember 2002)

...ich mein Weizen-Erbsensuppen-Doping...
Hat ja fast die gleiche Wirkung


----------



## bluesky (5. Dezember 2002)

hi

1500 HM sind zu heftig für mich ... wünsch euch viel spass und bin auf die bilder gespannt ...

für alle daheimgebliebenen biete ich ne runde durchs albtal an 
max. 500 - 700 HM ... wenn wer lust hat bitte melden !

gruss

Engel


----------



## Froschel (5. Dezember 2002)

ist auch kein Problem ne abgespeckte Runde zu drehen
gruß BB


----------



## Froschel (5. Dezember 2002)

hab wahrscheinlich bei den 1500Hm vergessen dass wir ja Winterzeit haben .Also wird`s dann einiges weniger werden.
Soll ja alles ganz entspannt laufen.


----------



## Wooly (5. Dezember 2002)

ich verspreche auch das ich mein 15 kg Handikap fahre .. ;-))) Und ich freue mich schon auf die Singletrails ... mhhhhhhhh.... anbei 2 Bilder von der letzten IBC Pfalz Tour ... zur Vorfreude ;-)))



Gevatter Fez der alte Hüpfer ...


----------



## Wooly (5. Dezember 2002)

... die sogenannte "northern lights" - Bande  beim brutalen Unterschreiten der amtlichem 2m Marke, die Landauer Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt wegen fortlaufender Serientäterschaft, konnte die Täter aufgrund der Ausgesetztheit des Geländes noch nicht fassen. Weiterhin wurde von üblen Störungen der Gemütlichkeit in Kombination mit der vorsätzlichen Okkupatiom von friedlichen Wandergaststätten berichtet, ACHTUNG, der mitgeführte brutale Kampfhund beißt ohne Vorwarnung zu !!!!


----------



## nkwd (5. Dezember 2002)

die 1500Hm klingen verlockend  - bloß net kürzen
scheint übrigens sehr, daß ich am So Zeit hab!
*@marcus* wenn du mich mitnimmst, wär ich zu 90% mit dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (5. Dezember 2002)

nkdw: ist kein Problem, also, jetzt sind wir schon zu dritt mit 2 Autos, also einer muß auf jeden Fall mit, sonst bleibt ja ein Platz unbesetzt, das können wir schon rein aus Umweltschutzgründen nicht zulassen !!!!

wo sind die grünen Engel ?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. Dezember 2002)

@ Engel

... gerne, wenn du mit meinem 15.30-Uhr-Zuhause-sein-müssen-Handicap zurecht kommst. Könnte so 12 Uhr Fischweier losgehen und dann 2-2,5 h gepflegte Tour ...

Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## Froschel (5. Dezember 2002)

also vorgeschlagen wurde:

1.Treffpunkt der Truppe:MannMobilia Parkplatz K`he
2.Einfindungszeit in Obengenanntem: 11.00

Wäre 10.30 als Startzeit auch ok ,oder gehör ich dann schon zur Frühstartfraktion??
CU BB


----------



## bluesky (5. Dezember 2002)

@ Schwarzspecht

jo ... nach 15.30 wirds sowieso dunkel ... leider kann ich dir keine pm schicken ...

meld dich einfach unter [email protected]

würd vorschlagen das wenn wir im albtal fahren uns in marxzell (kirche ... oder fahrzeugmuseum) treffen und dann aufn dobel fahren ...

gruss
Engel


----------



## Wooly (5. Dezember 2002)

10.30 fällt noch nicht unter Frühstart, wäre für mich auch ok.


----------



## nkwd (5. Dezember 2002)

10.30 wär überlebbar 

wo ich so das pic von fez seh - was is denn mit dem? warum kommt der net mit?


----------



## Wooly (5. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *wo ich so das pic von fez seh - was is denn mit dem? warum kommt der net mit? *



habe gerade noch mal nachgesehen, im letzten Tourenthread hat er geschrieben, das er ab Donnerstag letzter Woche 1 Woche auf Geschäftsreise ist, es gibt also noch Hoffnung, das er sich bis Sonntag meldet, wenn Ihn seine Damen lassen.


----------



## fez (5. Dezember 2002)

Fez meldet sich untertänigst von der Dienstreise zurück. 

Allerdings weiss ich echt nicht ob ich mich tatsächlich den ganzen Nachmittag absetzen kann (und will !...). 
Ich spreche es mal mit der Chefin durch...(*winsl*,*schwanzwedel* - nee, Quatsch meine Königin is die Beste !).

Morgen hol ich übrigens das feuerrote Spielmobil ab ))

Falls ich dabei bin, wäre ich allerdings ein ziemlich müder Krieger.
7 Tage fett auf dem Hintern hocken, keine frische Luft sondern Messemief - dafür aber viel Vino Rosso und Pizza fordert seinen Tribut.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Dezember 2002)

...lieber frank,

nachdem du ja morgen dein neues spielzeug endlich in händen hälst, willst du es doch bestimmt auch gebührend in gebrauch nehmen, oder seh ich das falsch?

kurz gesagt, die reise geht nach wildbad, tarnael, ich und nen paar ulmer jungs sind auf jeden fall dabei. fehlst nur noch der shreddernde familienvater, dann wär die runde komplett;-)
also laß dich net lumpen und komm mit nach wildbad, denn was ist denn schon ne tour gegen freeridin' in wildbad.
und wenn du dir jetzt denkst, hääää??? wildbad hat doch schon lang zu, is das zwar der fall, aber die gute alte bergbahn fährt ja schließlich 365 tage im jahr und nur darauf kommt es an. wir waren übrigens vor 2 wochen schonmal dort, bilder gibts unter

Freeridin' in Good Old Wildbad 

also wie schonmal gesagt, es wär echt luschdig, wenn du dabei wärst, schleißlich wird das wohl das letzte mal dieses jahr sein, daß es auf nach wildbad geht

als kleines add-on gibts sozusagen noch ne video-session gratis;-)

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (5. Dezember 2002)

also büdde, jetzt müsste die sache ja klar sein


----------



## fez (6. Dezember 2002)

ich ja echt in einen Interessenkonflikt.

Aber nehmt mirs nicht krumm Jungs, ich werde mich auf den wirklich GÖTTLICHEN Pfälzer Singletrails vergnügen. Ich wünsche euch viel Spass !

An die Pfalzbiker: mein weisser Wal steht selbstverständlich (vorausgesetzt mein Radl ist fertig) als Truppentransporter zur Verfügung. Mann-Mobilia geht ok. Die Damen sind zwar nicht begeistert - dafür bringe ich halt am Samstag maximalen Einsatz durch extremes lebkuchenbacken.


----------



## Froschel (6. Dezember 2002)

Hi Fezman,
dafür gibt`s ne extraportion Leberknödel.

Also jetzt nochmal kurz durchzählen:
1. Ich
2. Marcus
3. Luca
4. nkwd
5. Fezbub
6. evtl. Armin aus MA

nochmal @Fez:kannst du Punkt 1 und 4 evtl. Punkt 2 und 3 mit in dein Vereinsmobil aufnehmen??

Also ,Apell SO  10.30

CU BB


----------



## nkwd (6. Dezember 2002)

*@Marcus*
fänds nett, wenn du mich in Rastatt am Bahnhof oder direkt in Gaggenau (falls dir das net zu viel Umweg ist) einsammeln könntest, denn mit der S-Bahn zu Mann Mobilia fahr ich ewig! 
wär das möglich?


----------



## Der Schwimmer (6. Dezember 2002)

Oh Mann, 

Jungs, wenn ich das so lese kriege ich nasse Augen, und mein Fahrrad macht bestimmt im Keller schon mal nen Wheely  vor Freude.
Kann am Sonntag aber leider nicht mit, muss am Rettungsschwimmerausbildungstheoriewochenende teilnehmen. Sonst wird's nix mit dem Schwimmtrainerschein.

Was macht Ihr denn so zwischen den Jahren?

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß, und dass Eure Füsse warm bleiben.

Der Schwimmer


----------



## nkwd (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Der Schwimmer _
> *Was macht Ihr denn so zwischen den Jahren? *


leider net biken! 
die zeit is bei mir mit Verwandtschaftsbesuchen, Partys und ner LAN-Party so verplant, daß da eigentlich keine Zeit mehr für ne Tour bleiben wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (6. Dezember 2002)

nkwd:
normal wäre es kein Problem, nur komme ich erst Samstag Nacht nach Hause von einem Job und schlafe bei meiner Freundin in Karlsruhe, aber das nächste Mal bestimmt. Wo kommst du denn eigentlich genau her?

Fez: Willkommen daheim, wenn dein fahradl by any Reason noch nicht fertig ist, kannst du ja zur Not die Spaßmaschiene nehmen, und ich fahre das Cannondale.

ansonsten Leberknödel ohe


----------



## nkwd (6. Dezember 2002)

*@marcus*
ich komm aus Gaggenau
tja, dann fahr ich halt S-bahn! kann dann sein, daß ich bissel später bin, also wartet bitte auf mich! die Bahn kommt laut Plan ca 10:33 in Ka Durlach an und ich muß dann noch zum Mann Mobilia radeln. Weiß jemand zufällig, welche haltestelle da am nächsten dran ist?


----------



## fez (6. Dezember 2002)

1. Mein Bike hat noch keine Sattelstütze (30,0 gibts anscheinend nirgends)

2. Ich bin mit dem weissen Wal auf der Autobahn stehengeblieben. Heisser Motor, komische Geräusche von vorne rechts, keine Servolenkung mehr. Hacke ! Habe mich dann im verschärften Schritttempo zur Oma gerettet

 

Jetzt gilts erst mal zu organisieren, ich weiss noch nicht ob ich (trotz Deines Angebots, Marcus - ...danke übrigens) mitfahren kann.

Ich lass noch was von mir hören wenn ich mehr weiss.

geknickte Grüsse 

Frank


----------



## fez (6. Dezember 2002)

wenn du in Durlach bist, NKWD, bist du schon zu weit. Du musst "Weinweg" aussteigen, da siehst Du direkt gegenüber den Mann Mobilia.

Gruss


----------



## Wooly (6. Dezember 2002)

Fez: armer Kerl, alles cool, wird halt mal dein Auto krank, ist doch normal, hast du schon ma EINE IBC Tour ohne Schwund, Krankheiten & Unglücksfälle im Vorfeld erlebt... ;-)))

nkdW: eine Möglichkein wäre es natürlich, wenn ich dich am HBF Karlsruhe  abhole, wann wärst du denn theoretisch da?


----------



## nkwd (6. Dezember 2002)

*@fez*
danke, fez!
so, also dann kommt die Bahn schon um 10:30 (angeblich  ) da an und dann radel ich schnell rüber - bin also wohl ziemlich pünktlich

*@markus*
am HBf wär ich um 10:15


----------



## Wooly (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *@markus*
> am HBf wär ich um 10:15 [/B]



Dann bringt es nichts, also Treffpunkt 10.30 am Man Mobilia


----------



## Froschel (6. Dezember 2002)

@Fezarmerbub:Mein herzliches Beileid für dein Auto.

Chill erstmal richtig aus und gib dann n`bischen Erbsensuppe in den Motor. Dann wird das schon wieder.
Chiao BB


----------



## powderliner (6. Dezember 2002)

hi leute bin am überlegen ob ich mich euch am samstag anschleißen soll!!! wie sieht denn so euer tempo aus??? kann ein eher etwas langsamerer bergauffahrer bei euch mithalten??? bin im moment nicht so fit!!! vor alllem wo starten ihr an der kalmit da der treffpunkt in karlsruhe nix is für mich!!! wäre ein riesenumweg da ich aus der gegend philipsburg bin!!
sagt mir mal bitte bescheid!!


----------



## Wooly (6. Dezember 2002)

Powderliner, du bist natürlich herzlich willkommen, nur findet die Tour am SONNTAG statt, nicht das du am Samstag ohne uns in der Pfalz stehst .. ;-)))

der Bernhard wird sich bestimmt noch melden, der weiß nämlich wo genau der Treffpunkt-Parkplatz ist, wir anderen sind unwürdig und unwissend.

vielleicht bis Sonntag, Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderliner (6. Dezember 2002)

is ja logo sonntag meinte ich natürlich!!! ich weiß leider noch net ganz genau ob es bei mir klappt am sonntag !!! wer weiß was am samstag abend gemacht wird!!!
wie is eigentlich bei euch so der altersschnitt bin21 zur info!!! kann sein das noch ein bekannter mitgehen würde!!! aber ich sag ja steht alles noch in der schwebe!!!


----------



## Wooly (6. Dezember 2002)

unser Altersschnitt liegt von 18-40, je nach Zusammenstellung der Mannschaft .. ;-))) Und wie gesagt, Bernhard soll mal kurz eine Beschreibung posten, und soviele Leute mitbringen wie du willst, umso mehr umso lustiger.


----------



## nkwd (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von powderliner _
> * bin21 zur info!!! *


ich bin auch 21. 
bring ruhig paar Leutz mit!


----------



## powderliner (6. Dezember 2002)

also wenns klappt sind wir vielleicht 4 leute wenich alle mobilisieren kann!!


----------



## Wooly (7. Dezember 2002)

so Kinder, ich bin den ganzen Tag arbeiten und schau erst wieder hier heute Nacht hinein, wenn sich noch etwas gravierendes ändert bitte posten, ansonsten bis morgen früh in alter Frische .. ;-))


----------



## powderliner (7. Dezember 2002)

muß leider absagen bevor ich überhaupt richtig fest zugesagt habe!!! schade aber ein anderes mal bestimmt!!! bin leider von meinen eltern zum essen eingeladen und sowas sollte man sich natürlich nicht entgehen lassen!!! 
ich geh dann halt morgen mittag ein wenig nach bruchsal biken is der fahrtweg net so weit lohnt sich dann auch noch nach dem essen!!!!

cu powderliner


----------



## nkwd (7. Dezember 2002)

was is jetzt eigentlich mit fez? 
gehts auto wieder? hast ein bike? kommst mit?

ach, falls es morgen regnen sollte, wär ich net dabei!
meld mich bevor meine Bahn losfährt nochmal (also vor 9:30)


----------



## fez (7. Dezember 2002)

ein Bike hab ich schon - nur keine Sattelstütze...(Bestellt bei Hibike ist sie schon)

Und ein Auto habe ich auch - nur keine Servolenkung, keinen Kühlkreislauf und den dazugehörigen Antriebsriemen. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich definitiv nicht dabei bin, ich werde nämlich morgen Nac hmittag eine gemütliche Spazierfahrt im Mofa-Tempo zur Werkstatt machen...

Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich euch viel Spass !

Übrigens: In meiner amtlichen Funktion wünsche ich von den zuständigen Personen eine perfekte Tourenbeschreibung incl. Digitaldokumentation für die Northern-Seite !


----------



## Froschel (7. Dezember 2002)

n`Abend zusammen,
bin dann also mit dem Auto bei MannMob kann also noch jemand mitnehmen.
Also dann mal bis Morgen
und Regnen wirds auch nicht 
CU BB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (7. Dezember 2002)

@fez:

Ein hübsches Spielmobil hast du da! Zwar mit eingeschränktem Sitzkomfort, aber dafür viel Bewegungsfreiheit 

Und den anderen viel Spaß morgen!

Gruß


----------



## nkwd (7. Dezember 2002)

manche übertreibens wirklich mit der gewichtseinsparung! (son sattel is schon schwer)   

also, seh ich das richtig - wir sind zu viert mit 2 Autos. 
also paßt das soweit!
gut, dann bis morgen 10:30


----------



## Wooly (8. Dezember 2002)

so, ich bin wieder zuhause, gehe jetzt noch was trinken und freue mich auf nachher ;-))

Fez: Kopf hoch, der Schnee läßt ja auf sich warten, ein Türchen gibt es bestimmt noch.


----------

